# Driver for Kingston DTIU3 USB drive?



## Miles O' Toole (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's the clincher--for Windows 98. If it exists, I can't find it anywhere. Thanks for the help


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Try this link the USB memory stick drivers should all be pretty much the same.

http://www.kingston.com/support/downloads/usbdatatrav/default.asp


----------



## Miles O' Toole (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks, Changeling. It's for a friend. I'll have him check it out.


----------



## Steve Joynson (Nov 24, 2007)

I downloaded and installed the following USB 2.0 generic driver on a Dell OptiPlex GX1 running Win98SE. This allowed me to use my Kingston DataTraveler U3 2GB drive DTIU3. You have to follow the instructions and remove all your USB related stuff in Device Manager then reboot and I needed my Win98SE CD.

http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/drivers/nusb31e.exe


----------

